# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεσαίου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Ποιο είδος ειναι καλυτερο για πρωτάρηδες?

## Panos_sk_

Γεια σας, ασχολούμαι κυρίως με καναρίνια και φέτος λέω να δοκιμάσω την τύχη μ και με κανένα παπαγαλάκι. Είμαι ανάμεσα σε κοκατιλ και μπατζι. Κατά την γνώμη σας ποιο είναι καλύτερο? Εγώ από αυτά π διάβασα λένε πως το κοκατιλ είναι πολύ καλό για αυτούς π ξεκινούν τώρα. Και κάτι τελευταίο, ποιο από τα 2 ή και τα δύο δν ξέρω , αντέχουν να είναι σε εξωτερικό χώρο ή θέλουν εσωτερικό?

----------


## Amkfl2004

Εμένα κοκατιλ είναι το πρώτο μου και έχω ξετρελαθει αλλά ας μιλήσει κάποιος που ξέρει και τα δύο ειδη

----------


## Panos_sk_

ειναι καλυτερο το ενα πουλακι η το ζευγαρι?

----------


## Soulaki

Ίσως να ξεκινούσες, με ενα πουλακι, για να μάθεις γενικά, συμπεριφορές, και φροντίδα, του είδους, και σίγουρα και μια παρεούλα στην πορεία, δεν θα έβλαπτε νομιζω.

----------


## Panos_sk_

και γω για ενα σκεφτομουν να με συνηθησει πρωτα και στη συνεχεια να αποκτησει και εναν φιλαρακο! σκεφτομαι για θυληκο κοκατιλ μιας και με τα θυληκα τα παω καλυτερα απο τα αρσενικα σε ολα τα προηγουμενα κατοικιδια μ.

----------


## Soulaki

Ειναι πολυ ωραίο είδος τα κοκατιλ.
Εχει η μητέρα μου, και πραγματικά τα ερωτεύεσαι.Τωρα που μιλάει κιολας...αστα.
Να ξέρεις οτι τα αρσενικά, μιλούν περισσότερο.Στην αρχή του φόρουμ, θα βρεις πολλές πληροφορίες, για το είδος, Οσον αφορά, φροντίδα διατροφή κτλ.
Οταν το αποκτήσεις, μην ξεχάσεις να μας το συστήσεις...καλη συνέχεια.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πανέμορφα είδη και τα δύο!! Τα μπάτζι (δεν έχω προσωπικά) είναι λίγο πιο υπερκινητικά ακόμα και όταν είναι ήμερα και τα βγάζεις έξω. Μπορεί να τους αρέσουν και τα χαδάκια αλλά τους αρέσει και να πετούν γύρω γύρω και να εξερευνούν. Τα κοκατίλ είναι και αυτά πολύ πολύ περίεργα αλλά (έχοντας 5) καταλήγω ότι είναι πιο ήρεμη δύναμη, θα κάνουν και τις ζουζουνιές τους αλλά θα έρθουν και πάνω σου να δουν τι κάνεις να ζητήσουν προσοχή κλπ. Όποιο και να διαλέξεις είναι σίγουρο ότι θα ξετρελαθείς!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Εγώ έχω ένα ζευγαράκι Μπάτζι και είμαι ξετρελαμμένη! Ότι και να διαλέξεις θα αγαπήσεις. Απλά να ξέρεις ότι με παρέα περνούν πολύ πολύ καλύτερα από αν είναι μόνα τους


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Panos_sk_

Σας ευχαριστω ολους! θα ηθελα αν μπορειτε να μου πειτε την γνωμη σας γαι το ονομα το οποιο σκεφτομαι να της δωσω. Επειδη μου εδωσε το εναυσμα για να αποκτησω καποιο παπαγαλακι ηταν η ξαδερφη μ και της ειπα οτι θα της δωσω το ονομα της (ΜΙΧΑΗΛΙΑ) σας αρεσει για κοκατιλ παπαγαλακι?

----------


## Panos_sk_

> Στην αρχή του φόρουμ, θα βρεις πολλές πληροφορίες, για το είδος, Οσον αφορά, φροντίδα διατροφή κτλ.


εχω μπει , εχω διαβασει και εκτυπωσει ολα αυτα τα καταπληκτικα αρθρα!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Εμένα πολύ μου αρέσει το όνομα! Μου αρέσει να έχουν κανονικά ανθρώπινα ονόματα και λίγο ξεχωριστά!

----------

